# Is anyone playing with NFSV4.1?

## depontius

I've been seeing 4.1 support in the kernel config for a few releases now, and I'm pretty sure that the nfs-utils-1.2+ in portage supports it.  The big noise is about pNFS, (parallel nfs) but it looks like there are some other nifty features in there, one of which I might be able to use.

I run my $HOME over nfsv4, but once firefox started using sqlite, the slowdown problems that annoyed others on ext3 were far, far worse on nfs.  Right now I have the $HOME/.mozilla-firefox directories symlinked back onto local disk space.  Supposedly nfsv4.1 takes steps to prevent a client from overwhelming the server.  In my case, I have reasonably modern deskside machine(s) and old machines as servers, which is why I presume they can get in trouble.  I'm also looking at running caching (cachefs and cachefilesd) as another way of getting around this.

Has anyone played with nfsv4.1?

----------

